# ccache calls clang, not gcc46



## Beeblebrox (Jan 23, 2013)

I seem to be getting an onslaught of odd errors these days...

I recently switched to the slower updated lang/gcc from lang/gcc46. As you know, the only difference is that lang/gcc updates are less frequent than gcc46.

I'm also running a pure clang world using WITH_CLANG_IS_CC. But now a strange problem: When I try to build a port, clang is being used by ccache (I can tell by the output). The only way to ensure that gcc46 is used as compiler is to disable in /etc/make.conf this:

```
#CC:=${CC:C,^gcc46,/usr/local/libexec/ccache/world/gcc46,1}
#CXX:=${CXX:C,^g\+\+\46,/usr/local/libexec/ccache/world/g++46,1}
```
And enable this:

```
CC=gcc46
CXX=g++46
```
I have played around with some settings but I get no results.


----------

